# Strange Bunny Hop? With video



## Luke Potts (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

My V is 12 months old, has completed his big game indicating dog training and I have shot 3 wild deer over him. I am noticing a funny bunny hop and I have filmed it incase anyone has any feedback? He has been to the vet to no avail and is on 7 days of anti inflams. If no progress we need to do imaging. He was having trouble keeping up with other dogs and now hes full of beans again but I am unsure if this running gait is normal, they seem to run oddly no matter what. Also he is still growing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has he ever had a smooth gait?
It would be very hard to know you have a problem, or if it's just his gait without being seen by a specialist and xrays taken.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Our 1 year old has had a couple of hitches in his giddiup. Just coming out of a sprained toe on the front and a couple months earlier something up with his hind leg.


He did not seem to be in great pain either time. We just tried to take it easy for a for a few days. Kept an eye on him and he got better.


I look at my V as a cross between a tank and a Ferrari. He seems to be full speed no matter the conditions he is in. So I am not surprised to see a sprain/strain.


Your s does seem to have a hitch in his gait. I would try to slow it down for a few days and keep an eye on him.


----------



## Luke Potts (Jun 26, 2017)

texasred said:


> Has he ever had a smooth gait?
> It would be very hard to know you have a problem, or if it's just his gait without being seen by a specialist and xrays taken.


Looking back on old footage, it seems he's never had a smooth gait.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not all dogs have a smooth flowing motion, when running. It's what we what to see in our hunting dogs, as it goes a long way in endurance. A choppy gait, and the dogs tire faster. 
I would still see a orthopedic specialist. Have him xray hips, and knees. They can fit hips and knees in the same xray. And also check for laxity in both. 
He will let you know if there is a problem, or if it's just your dogs gait. 
If it's just his gait, there is no need for rest, or anti inflammatory drugs. Just keep hunting him like you have been.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Just seeing this now. He looks to be side winding a bit. My first thought is a minor sacroiliac dislocation caused by a pulling ilipsoas muscle. Please see a vet who does chiropractic therapy to get this diagnosed and remedied. I highly doubt it is anything hip related


----------

